# best foundation for summer?



## sel00187 (Jul 3, 2007)

im going to a hot country and want a new foundation at the mo im using mac's studio fix powder. which do you think is the best foundation for the hot weather? thats quick and easy to apply and wont melt?


----------



## User49 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 3, 2007)

ooo is that a powder?


----------



## User49 (Jul 3, 2007)

No it's like a compact that has a somewhat velvety/powdery finish. It looks quite scary in the pot but the colour suits everyone and has a beautiful flawless finish. It's £19.50 and enriched with Vitamin E. Very quick and easy to use so great when you need to create that perfect finish quickly. Also it's very light weight so it wont feel heavy/sticky in hot climates


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 3, 2007)

oo im interested!! saw a girl with it on here in an fotd looked AMAZING!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 3, 2007)

Does Some Kind of Gorgeous have a sunscreen in it? I know Studio Fix doesn't.... 

Personally I like Select Tint SP15 as it's pretty close to a tinted moisturiser and I wear either ordinary powder on top of it, or Studio Fix powder if I need more coverage. Studio Fix powder IS great for really hot weather but I really wish it had sunscreen.


----------



## LadyBlue (Jul 3, 2007)

I love my new Mac Face and Body! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very light and moisturizer!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

Mac's tinted moisturiser with spf 15! It's better to use something really light and not powdery on the face in hot weather!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 4, 2007)

If you really want to wear foundation, I warmly recommend you the Shiseido sun-protection compact foundation, it has a high SPF and doesn't feel cacky or anything. You can apply it with the sponge that comes with it, dry or wet (for a better covering effect).

But if the weather is that hot, you'd better not wearing any foundation and go for a good sunscreen and just a little bit of powder where it's needed. Your skin will thank you for that at the end of the summer, believe me


----------

